# Vulvar skin tag



## vmounce (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideal how to code a vulvar skin tag? Op note states  "An elliptical incision was made with a cold knife and the specimen was removed in toto and a few separate sutures of 3-0 vicryl are used to close the skin".

I thought maybe 11422, but it states except skin tags (unless listed elsewhere).  The vulvar skin tag is 1.5 cm

Please help!  i appreciate any info.

Vickie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 16, 2009)

If confirmed as a skin tag I would look at 11200

Simple repair is a Mutually Exclusive to 11200


----------



## vmounce (Dec 16, 2009)

sutures were also used.  Does that not matter?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 16, 2009)

That would be part of the simple repair which is included


----------

